# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Havainnot paikallis- ja lähiliikenteestä - syyskuu 2017

## Eppu

1.9.
Tulipahan ajeltua tuolla nivelellä (#80) tänään. Auton ajoaikataulu menee näköjään niin että ensin 73K Nokialla ja kun ne ajot on ajettu siirtyy auto Kalkkuun josta ottaa 15:55 -lähdön. Keskustorilta Vehmaisiin lähtöaika on siten 16:27.

Ihan kommenttina että tällainen solaris-nivel on varsin fiksu auto. Nopeat ovitoiminnot ja suht väljät käytävät. Eikä auton kulkuominaisuuksissakaan ole mitään moittimista.

----------


## Elias

8.9.

TKL #80 (nivel)/12 (7.40 Keskustorilta).

----------


## killerpop

12.9.

TKL #40/2
Länsilinjat #32/29

Lisäksi Hatanpään valtatielle tehty uusi työmaa Sorinaukion kohdalle sai liikenteen keskustan suuntaan aivan sekaisin, linjalla 10 saattaa mennä autoja kolmen letkana, klo 15:30 aikaan tuli etelästä useampi auto kilvin TKL kohti keskustaa jonot ei juurikaan liiku. Suurimman tulpan aiheuttaa yksi käytössäoleva kaista kumpaankin suuntaan, siihen pitäisi sitten vielä mahtua Koskikeskuksen parkkihalliin menijät.

----------


## Ludwig

13.9.

TKL #20:n matka jatkui n. klo 18 maissa Koskipuisto D:n kohdalta hinausauton avustamana.

----------


## killerpop

14.9.

TKL #76/12, aloitti osapäivärupeaman 13:10 Keskustorilta

----------


## Ludwig

16.9.

TKL #11/15

----------


## karvinen

19.9.2017

Paunu #118/6  Itse näin ekan kerran liikenteessä tänään aamulla

----------


## karvinen

23.9.2017

Ei sinällään havainto muusta kuin siitä et TKL #60 moottori kuulostaa ihan siltä kuin olisi yksi venttiili jumissa kun moottorissa kuuluu sellanen röpöttävä ja epätasainen ääni, kierrokset nousee ja laskee kun kaasua painaa.
Kuullut tuon saman röpöttävän äänen muutaman päivänä jo.

----------


## killerpop

26.9.

TKL #76/8 ja 28A

----------

